# Anything new happen on Feb 1?



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

Did we get any new HD channels? Is the Turbo HD only package available to existing customers now?

I saw the Smithsonian - CI channel switch on the board, but that is it. I was expecting more.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

snowcat said:


> Did we get any new HD channels? Is the Turbo HD only package available to existing customers now?
> 
> I saw the Smithsonian - CI channel switch on the board, but that is it. I was expecting more.


I read the Dish does not take control of Ciel 2 until tomorrow so end
of this week or next week until we see the new HD.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

snowcat said:


> Did we get any new HD channels? Is the Turbo HD only package available to existing customers now?
> 
> I saw the Smithsonian - CI channel switch on the board, but that is it. I was expecting more.


There were some expectations that E* would launch a few HD channels to coincide with their rate increase, but as you can see from your channel guide, sooner is coming later.

Not the first time they have dissapointed, but in all fairness, "they" never promised anything either.

Stick around, though ... someone will soon make some prediction and the whole cycle will start all over again.


----------



## joedoe (Jul 20, 2005)

Are the Turbo HD only packages available to existing customers now?


----------



## dwforslund (Feb 2, 2003)

Well this morning I noticed that Fox News is now in HD. So I guess something is happening. I also see that Fox Business Network is available in SD, but not on the AT200, but the next higher level. It doesn't seem to be available in HD.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

What I would like to see is a Channel like Smithsonian, appear that doesn't repeat every 90 days. Most people are waiting to see what happens not around the 1st of Feb, but what happens onces the New Sat gets in place. This week lost 1 HD channel added 2 HD channels, and I could careless about all 3. 
After VooM, I realized that Smithsonian wasn't going to be around that long, and archived all the shows I liked, as you could see the recycling going, and nothing would help VooM's lawsuit more than having a "New" Channel the recycled the same shows ever 90 days or so.
Nice hearing stuff about EchoStar and Viacom, and seeing Fox News stuff, could lead to more News Corp stations as well. Come on Ciel get into place


----------



## Vidfreek (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes TurboHD should be available now for existing customers, I just switched over Monday night and added HBO for the same price as my standard def with HD package used to cost, sucks though is that you even lose the sirius music channels (which IMO arent even SD programming and should be left on there), my wife wasnt too happy about that, but most everything else we didnt watch enough of anyhow and it should hopefully be coming soon anyways (like NickHD, SpikeHD, FX HD, etc.) So I'll take the extra HBO HD channels for now


----------

